

EC2Box - A web-based multi-terminal ssh tool for your EC2 servers - skavanagh
https://github.com/skavanagh/EC2Box
For the EC2 users- Open multiple shells, share commands, upload files, store connection info. I hope someone finds it useful!<p>Demo: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;T4SBisCz91M
Code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skavanagh&#x2F;EC2Box
======
skavanagh
Demo: [http://youtu.be/T4SBisCz91M](http://youtu.be/T4SBisCz91M)

